# Best Metal Detector for Home Saw Mill Use???



## Bill Space (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi,

Can anyone suggest a good metal detector doesn't cost an arm and a leg?

This would be for home use, hobby sawmill use. 

I'm not really looking for the absolute cheapest, but I'd rather not spend excessively either.

Not sure where to start... All help and advice highly appreciated!

Bill


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Go to Lowes or Harbor Freight.
The Lowes model is called "General, and is under $50.oo and it is quite accurate for normal use. I've tested mine against some pretty expensive models and it never deviated more than 1 or 2% from the others. It reads down to 6%, which is all I need, since I shoot for getting my stash down to 8-10%


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

Metal detector? I can't help you but I'm also interested----The prices are all over the map---
I wonder what features are really needed for check a log for metal---


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

Da Aardvark said:


> Go to Lowes or Harbor Freight.
> The Lowes model is called "General, and is under $50.oo and it is quite accurate for normal use. I've tested mine against some pretty expensive models and it never deviated more than 1 or 2% from the others. It reads down to 6%, which is all I need, since I shoot for getting my stash down to 8-10%


i belive you are talking about a Moisture Meters ? he is asking about a metal detector for nail's and wire ect ? in wood for sawing i bought the general for $9.95 before they went nut's with the price , i am like you it work's well, i have a delmhurst also only use the general, i only want to have a idea of moisture


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

Bill Space said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone suggest a good metal detector doesn't cost an arm and a leg?
> 
> ...


do a google search and you will find out a lot, their ia a white which is a lot of money but very good.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Yup.
My error.
Thanks.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Da Aardvark said:


> Yup. My error. Thanks.


 Dag nab it Dan. You did it again.


----------



## Bill Space (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi,

After reading good reports on the Harbor Freight wand type metal detector I decided to try one, and picked one up this afternoon. It seems like it will be good for checking wood up to maybe 8/4 max (if both sides are checked) before sawing in the shop. Probably worth the $32 I paid for it. 

I do not think it will be useful for checking logs before cutting on the bandsaw mill. It does not seem to sense nails more than an inch away. The greater the mass of metal the further away it will sense it though. 

It seems to me that it would be more useful to have something that could sense small metal at a distance of six inches or more. 

What do you guys think?


----------

